# newbie RC mower



## m51way (Apr 22, 2015)

I saw some cool RC mowers on youtube so i went out and picked up
a Pronto M51 wheelchair.
I am also interested in making it convert to a Segway.
It has a MK5 something or another controller on board. I think it may this 
one:
http://www.invacare.com/doc_files/1114808.pdf

Also aware these guys are using a Sabertooth controller for theirs, looks simpler.

questions:
do the more expensive Sabertooth models with higher current capacity
offer more forward speed?

I was thinking the lower current capacity controllers even ones from toys
can be "boosted" or buffered by running the outputs thru the inexpensive solid state relays on ebay. 

Do the outputs run -24v to +24v? if so two SSRs would be needed in flopped configuration that one listens to the + signal and the other listens to the - signal?

do they have some internal programming routines that make it run/work better or is it just raw input directly to the motors?

I see the MK5 controller has some programability but read somewhere that the programmers are not really too available.

it would be nice to record a single row and tell it to repeat X times.

is a segway a dumb idea for a 300+ pounder like me?

does the segway rider need be standing directly over the drive wheel axis?

thx for input.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

m51way said:


> is a segway a dumb idea for a 300+ pounder like me?


No the Laws of Gravity accelerate a 300 pound man just as fast as a 200 pound man when you drive it over a cliff. A 300 pound man just hits the ground harder with a lot more energy and leaves a bigger greasy spot.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

m51way said:


> does the segway rider need be standing directly over the drive wheel axis?


Yes that is how it works. The Segeway is constantly trying to balance it way centered on the axles. 

Lean forward and the weigh shifts in front of the axle and the Segway tries to accelerate to say in balance. Works exactly like you walk. You lean forward, and your feet have to keep moving forward to keep you from falling forward. 

That is why you cannot do this:


----------

